# Dog makes grunt "urgggh" sound, stomach ache? Its happened before



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Srif!

If I were you I would take my dog to the vet to get a proper check over. Dogs often hide pain so a groan is something that needs to be looked at by a professional. They might give you some advice regarding arthritis.

Good luck!


----------

